# cpt code 43251



## ilvchopin (Dec 7, 2010)

Does Medicare pay on cpt code 43251? when alone? or when with 43239-59? or should modifier be on the 43251? Please help. Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Dec 7, 2010)

43239 is reimburseable with a modifier

If you have access to CareMedic Systems it is a great resource for checking cpt codes against each other


----------

